# Need help getting started on protection work



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

I would do schutzhund, but I have to work when theres club and I think training a PPD is a lot less.. scrutiny from the harsh people in the club. Anyhow, I work with a dog trainer and she can help me but I want to learn for myself as well. How to build drives, what to do what not to do when raising the puppy.. How can I start foundation work in the home, should I let her play with my other dog? How can I get her to absolutely love her toys and treats more than anything in the world.. Books, links, articles, personal advice anything is helpful. Also, what qualities do you generally look for in a PPD? Not any dog can do this sort of work.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

you are in vancouver? if you are serious i would have it looked at by somone with a solid reputation. Problem with PPD is that very few people id trust. It is a lot more expensive than shutzund also. Cause you are getting decoy to work with you one on one rather than a group sometimes. 

WE dont have psa here in canada that i know of. SPort people sometimes are nice and will refer you sometimes they wont. I find ring sport people to be much nicer than shuzund people when it comes to helping someone out with a goal they want or even trying to set someone up with a good trainer. Szcutzund trainers will ignore you probably and wont direct you to a good ppd trainer they seem to not like dogs that train in pp. JMHO.

some trainers tell you dogs dont need toys and or treats but that is bs my dog is an amazing pp dog and she has all the toys she wants, BUT if she does get pushy and or start to get bad with OB i take her toys away for a bit until she smartens up. Shes never allowed to act foolish with me.

YOu will hear all kinds of theory what they say you should and should not do and drive building and focus i think if a dog either has it or doesnt. BUT there are a lot of things you can do to improve a dog that is just not born with extreme genetics like some dogs. 

I also know a really good person (close friend) in your area but he retired for pp training he might still be willing to just look im not sure how serious you are though pvt me if really interested in this.


----------

